# Policy and procedures



## McShan

Starting a Building department basically from the ground up. I was hoping to get some procedures that other departments use for inspections and plan reviews. Check lists and requirements for the inspectors. Something editable locally preferably. Thanks


----------



## Rick18071

There are a few computer programs that take you through steps from application to C. O. that are good but will cost $. they can print up applications, calculate fees, print up C. O.'s and keep track of inspections.


----------



## mtlogcabin

electrical plan review is the way to go. If the construction documents are produced on a drawing (cad) program then there is no reason to not submit them electronically for review and storage. We use BlueBeam https://www.bluebeam.com/solutions/revu to mark up plans. check it out

Also check with your states minimum requirements

Start with code required minimum inspections
IBC

[A] 110.3 Required inspections.
The building official, upon notification, shall make the inspections set forth in Sections 110.3.1 through 110.3.10.

[A] 110.3.1 Footing and foundation inspection.
Footing and foundation inspections shall be made after excavations for footings are complete and any required reinforcing steel is in place. For concrete foundations, any required forms shall be in place prior to inspection. Materials for the foundation shall be on the job, except where concrete is ready mixed in accordance with ASTM C 94, the concrete need not be on the job.

[A] 110.3.2 Concrete slab and under-floor inspection.
Concrete slab and under-floor inspections shall be made after in-slab or under-floor reinforcing steel and building service equipment, conduit, piping accessories and other ancillary equipment items are in place, but before any concrete is placed or floor sheathing installed, including the subfloor.

[A] 110.3.3 Lowest floor elevation.
In flood hazard areas, upon placement of the lowest floor, including the basement, and prior to further vertical construction, the elevation certification required in Section 1612.5 shall be submitted to the building official.

[A] 110.3.4 Frame inspection.
Framing inspections shall be made after the roof deck or sheathing, all framing, fireblocking and bracing are in place and pipes, chimneys and vents to be concealed are complete and the rough electrical, plumbing, heating wires, pipes and ducts are approved.

[A] 110.3.5 Lath and gypsum board inspection.
Lath and gypsum board inspections shall be made after lathing and gypsum board, interior and exterior, is in place, but before any plastering is applied or gypsum board joints and fasteners are taped and finished.

Exception: Gypsum board that is not part of a fire-resistance-rated assembly or a shear assembly.

[A] 110.3.6 Fire- and smoke-resistant penetrations.
Protection of joints and penetrations in fire-resistance-rated assemblies, smoke barriers and smoke partitions shall not be concealed from view until inspected and approved.

[A] 110.3.7 Energy efficiency inspections.
Inspections shall be made to determine compliance with Chapter 13 and shall include, but not be limited to, inspections for: envelope insulation R- and U-values, fenestration U-value, duct system R-value, and HVAC and water-heating equipment efficiency.

[A] 110.3.8 Other inspections.
In addition to the inspections specified in Sections 110.3.1 through 110.3.7, the building official is authorized to make or require other inspections of any construction work to ascertain compliance with the provisions of this code and other laws that are enforced by the department of building safety.

[A] 110.3.9 Special inspections.
For special inspections, see Chapter 17.

[A] 110.3.10 Final inspection.
The final inspection shall be made after all work required by the building permit is completed.

[A] 110.3.10.1 Flood hazard documentation.
If located in a flood hazard area, documentation of the elevation of the lowest floor as required in Section 1612.5 shall be submitted to the building official prior to the final inspection.

IRC
R109.1 Types of inspections.
For onsite construction, from time to time the building official, upon notification from the permit holder or his agent, shall make or cause to be made any necessary inspections and shall either approve that portion of the construction as completed or shall notify the permit holder or his or her agent wherein the same fails to comply with this code.

R109.1.1 Foundation inspection.
Inspection of the foundation shall be made after poles or piers are set or trenches or basement areas are excavated and any required forms erected and any required reinforcing steel is in place and supported prior to the placing of concrete. The foundation inspection shall include excavations for thickened slabs intended for the support of bearing walls, partitions, structural supports, or equipment and special requirements for wood foundations.

R109.1.2 Plumbing, mechanical, gas and electrical systems inspection.
Rough inspection of plumbing, mechanical, gas and electrical systems shall be made prior to covering or concealment, before fixtures or appliances are set or installed, and prior to framing inspection.

Exception: Backfilling of ground-source heat pump loop systems tested in accordance with Section M2105.1 prior to inspection shall be permitted.

R109.1.3 Floodplain inspections.
For construction in flood hazard areas as established by Table R301.2(1), upon placement of the lowest floor, including basement, and prior to further vertical construction, the building official shall require submission of documentation, prepared and sealed by a registered design professional, of the elevation of the lowest floor, including basement, required in Section R322.

R109.1.4 Frame and masonry inspection.
Inspection of framing and masonry construction shall be made after the roof, masonry, all framing, firestopping, draftstopping and bracing are in place and after the plumbing, mechanical and electrical rough inspections are approved.

R109.1.5 Other inspections.
In addition to the called inspections above, the building official may make or require any other inspections to ascertain compliance with this code and other laws enforced by the building official.

R109.1.5.1 Fire-resistance-rated construction inspection.
Where fire-resistance-rated construction is required between dwelling units or due to location on property, the building official shall require an inspection of such construction after all lathing and/or wallboard is in place, but before any plaster is applied, or before wallboard joints and fasteners are taped and finished.

R109.1.6 Final inspection.
Final inspection shall be made after the permitted work is complete and prior to occupancy.

R109.1.6.1 Elevation documentation.
If located in a flood hazard area, the documentation of elevations required in Section R322.1.10 shall be submitted to the building official prior to the final inspection.


----------



## McShan

I have the software, what I'm looking for is more like policies and procedures for the inspectors what is expected of them as far as inspections and plan reviews maybe checklists and such


----------



## cda

Ask in interview process if ,,

They know what a code book is

And, which end to open


----------



## Pcinspector1

A good inspector:
1) Recognize human limitations, including his own, others know construction too!
2) May be wrong, but is not ashamed to admit it.
3) Is not prideful to ask questions.
4) Tries to justify his decisions with reasons other than that's what the code say's.
5) Helps solves problems rather than condemning work, but does not attempt to change design.
6) Is certainly willing to concede minor points in order to produce general compliance.
7) Discusses problems with other inspectors and comes to a joint conclusions with all staff members.
8) Budgets his time.
10) Keeps his/her appointments.
11) Does not make demands he doesn't intend to enforce.
12) Does not take the bosses cheesecake from the refrigerator when he's not around.

A Bad Inspector, to be continued.


----------



## McShan

Maybe I’m explaining it wrong. I’m trying set up standards for what is expected from
the inspectors/plan reviewer.  How his job is expected to be done.  Set up a policy
to follow on every plan and or inspection. That way in theory, it wouldn’t matter who
came to the job or reviewed the plans they would follow the same policy.  They
may see things differently, but every person and plan would be treated in the same
manner regardless of who did it or who it was done for. Thanks for the input thus far.


----------



## McShan

I’m currently using. MYGOV.US software for permit and inspections it’s awesome


----------



## cda

Open plans 

Open code book, so you know what you are talking about

Go chapter by chapter 

Check plans against each chapter

Write all code item deficiencies 

Give to applicant for correction


----------



## cda

Inspection

Introduce yourself

Ask permission to enter to inspect

Ask to see approved plans

Check work done against approved plans

See if there are other violations seen

Document everything, even if no violations


----------



## Pcinspector1

cda said:


> Document everything, even if no violations



I like that one cda, I'll do a gas test and document the information, same with a water heater inspection, shut off valves, PRV discharge pipe distance from floor, union, drip leg, expansion tank, flue clearance and support, etc. It's done more for the file than for the contractor or applicant.


----------



## cda

McShan said:


> Maybe I’m explains it wrong. I’m trying set up standards for what is expected from the inspectors/plan reviewer.  How his job is expected to be done.  Set up a policy to follow on every plan and or inspection. That way in theory it wouldn’t matter who came to the job or reviewed the plans they would follow the same policy. They may see things differently but every person and plan would be treated in the same manner regardless of who did it or who it was done for. Thanks for the input thus far.




If you go to some of the bigger city building department web sites in LA, some will have submittal requirements, inspections needed, and a lot other info.

Using what is already out there is easier, which is what I think you want


----------



## cda

https://www.shreveportla.gov/481/Inspections

Plus you find things our state requires::

https://www.shreveportla.gov/477/Contractors-Registration

https://www.shreveportla.gov/475/Building-Codes

and forms other places use::

https://www.shreveportla.gov/1991/Applications


----------



## cda

http://www.cityoflafayette.com/361/Building-Code-Design-Information

http://www.cityoflafayette.com/362/Building-Permits

http://www.cityoflafayette.com/363/Contractor-License-Information

FEE:

http://www.cityoflafayette.com/364/Fee-Schedule


Info to give to the public::

http://www.cityoflafayette.com/365/Handouts


----------



## Sifu

cda said:


> Ask in interview process if ,,
> 
> They know what a code book is
> 
> And, which end to open



Those would be a couple questions for the architect "self-certification" process mentioned in a previous thread.


----------



## cda

Sifu said:


> Those would be a couple questions for the architect "self-certification" process mentioned in a previous thread.




Yes but have seen Inspectors that do not know the working end of a code book. Even simple every day things


----------



## tmurray

McShan said:


> I’m currently using. MYGOV.US software for permit and inspections it’s awesome


That's what we use. I really like it. Our servers failed at the office and we just switched from our desktops to tablets. No interruption of service for our contractors.


----------



## tmurray

McShan said:


> Maybe I’m explains it wrong. I’m trying set up standards for what is expected from the inspectors/plan reviewer.  How his job is expected to be done.  Set up a policy to follow on every plan and or inspection. That way in theory it wouldn’t matter who came to the job or reviewed the plans they would follow the same policy. They may see things differently but every person and plan would be treated in the same manner regardless of who did it or who it was done for. Thanks for the input thus far.


We do have standard checklists for plan reviews and our mandatory inspections. Not sure if you would find checklists based on the Canadian code useful though.


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://shop.iccsafe.org/topics/building-departments/plan-review-records-and-checklist.html?limit=18

I personally do not like or use a checklist


----------



## Sifu

I have tried using them, they take way too much time and generally only small portions apply to a given permit.
I've tried writing them, they end up too long because I try to cover everything, then I look back and realize my first statement would apply.
They can be useful as teaching tools and reminders, but to use them on every permit has proven way to cumbersome for me.
Kinda like what CDA said, when I get a review for something I am not sure about, I get out the codes and read up.  A little easier for a plan reviewer than an inspector but if the plan reviewer does it, the inspector shouldn't have as much to worry about..............theoretically of course.


----------



## ICE

Policy and procedures will be brought to the fore as situations arise.  While standardization and equal treatment is a goal, that's a lofty goal.  Absolutes are not sustainable.  The politics of whom knows whom must be considered.


----------



## cda

ICE said:


> Policy and procedures will be brought to the fore as situations arise.  While standardization and equal treatment is a goal, that's a lofty goal.  Absolutes are not sustainable.  The politics of whom knows whom must be considered.




That is why I do not want to be in charge:;

“”””The politics of whom knows whom must be considered.”””

I do not care who you are, and that is how it should be. Been doing this to long and learned that along time ago


----------



## tmurray

cda said:


> That is why I do not want to be in charge:;
> 
> “”””The politics of whom knows whom must be considered.”””
> 
> I do not care who you are, and that is how it should be. Been doing this to long and learned that along time ago


I recently had someone tell me they should be given a pass on something because sometimes our town subcontracts some work out to them. I felt it was much the other way; he should be concerned that we will no longer subcontract work out to him based on what I found.


----------



## ADAguy

Let us understand,
1. How big is this city without a building department?
2. How old is it?
3. Is it incorporated?
4. Do you belong to ICC? If so, attend their code officials classes.
5. City of Los Angeles Department of Building and Safety has an excellent series of checklists and standard details.


----------

